# Formatting the tablet



## Fuggin (Oct 16, 2011)

Out of curiousity...I want to format the pad clean and reinstall the webOS using the webOS doctor.

1. Put pad in USB mode after restart
2. Format pad in cmd
3. Start webOS Doctor.

Would this work?


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7943-How-To-Completely-remove-Android-Install


----------



## Fuggin (Oct 16, 2011)

Not what I asked. My question is not related to the CM mod.


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

My apologies...its getting late..i assumed thats what you were talking about.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

webOS doctor will clean out your webOS partitions and install the 3.0.4 release. You don't need to do any formatting. It will not affect the CM7 partitions, except for requiring you to reinstall the moboot zip (boot manager).


----------



## Fuggin (Oct 16, 2011)

Redflea said:


> webOS doctor will clean out your webOS partitions and install the 3.0.4 release. You don't need to do any formatting. It will not affect the CM7 partitions, except for requiring you to reinstall the moboot zip (boot manager).


Again...NOT related to the CM mod. Doing something else altogether.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuggin said:


> Again...NOT related to the CM mod. Doing something else altogether.


Given you're not getting the answer you want, maybe you should rephrase your question. It sounds like you're asking if you need to format your TP before using webOS doctor to have a clean webOS install.

I told you that using webOS doctor will give you a clean webOS install...everything you loaded/tweaks, etc., in webOS will be gone.

If you're asking something else, I'm not getting it.

And...you might want to throw in a "thanks" every once in a while when someone tries to help you. Even if you don't get what you wanted, they are making an effort to assist you, and you should acknowledge that, common courtesy.


----------



## praveen133t (Aug 23, 2011)

Just use webos Doctor.. once you are restored you will be asked to link your account.. create a new webos account and then sync it with it.. Else if you use your old account you will have all your old apps starting to download one by one


----------



## Fuggin (Oct 16, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Given you're not getting the answer you want, maybe you should rephrase your question. It sounds like you're asking if you need to format your TP before using webOS doctor to have a clean webOS install.
> 
> I told you that using webOS doctor will give you a clean webOS install...everything you loaded/tweaks, etc., in webOS will be gone.
> 
> ...


I don't need a lecture on how to forum. Been doing it since the abacus was created. I am not going to kiss the arse of everyone that answers the question. I asked if the following steps I outlined would work. A simple yes or no with an explanation either way would have earned my thanks. Good day sir.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

"Fuggin said:


> I don't need a lecture on how to forum. Been doing it since the abacus was created. I am not going to kiss the arse of everyone that answers the question. I asked if the following steps I outlined would work. A simple yes or no with an explanation either way would have earned my thanks. Good day sir.


All you need is manners.

Buh-bye.


----------



## ccpomea (Sep 21, 2011)

Fuggin said:


> Out of curiousity...I want to format the pad clean and reinstall the webOS using the webOS doctor.
> 
> 1. Put pad in USB mode after restart
> 2. Format pad in cmd
> ...


No, step 2 is unneccessary as explained by Redflea in his detailed response that more than answered your question.

Is that good enough??


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

OK guys that's enough.

Read the *Forum Rules*. Specifically the first rule "*We treat the members here as family, and expect you to do the same*".

If you find a member's posts to be insufferable realize it is not your obligation to reply & we do not approve of trolling in any form. If you would rather not read a specific users posts then go to their profile page then click *Add to ignore list* & you will never see their posts again. This will not only better your experience but that of the whole forum as most threads are for instruction & community while *none are for arguments or insults*. After all this is a forum & depriving someone of interaction is your only real recourse.

If you see a post that you believe breaks the *Forum Rules* *report it*. Understand that it if you engage in an argument *for any reason* that you are also in violation of the forum rules. You will be better served to use the *report button* than to have your own posting privileges limited or revoked as well.

*This post is not a request. If you are unable to post within RootzWiki's rules then you will no longer post at RootzWiki.*


----------



## AnalogMan (Oct 21, 2011)

Fuggin said:


> Out of curiousity...I want to format the pad clean and reinstall the webOS using the webOS doctor.
> 
> 1. Put pad in USB mode after restart
> 2. Format pad in cmd
> ...


Please forgive us for assuming about the CM7 partitions as you ARE on a mostly android based board.

WebOS Doctor will format and reinstall the webOS partitions (if you have any others they will be untouched and would need removing prior to doctoring) bringing your OS to factory conditions.

To erase the USB storage contents is best done within webOS itself under Device Settings>Reset either before or after doctoring. Doesn't really matter which (unless you're selling it, then do it before).


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

As mentioned above,this is the best method for formatting the TP. Run a full erase, and it will basically format your device. If you have created a webOS backup, it will start to auto install all the apps you had on there before though...


----------

